# Conversion



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

IS there any way to convert the front suspension of the 800s to the double a-arm front suspension of the XPs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably not. the frame is most likely not built to accept upper a-arms.


----------



## 2010850xp (Jul 16, 2011)

if you have the fabricating skills im sure you could do it. plus i have stock front upper and lower control arms for a 2010 xp if you want them make me an offer.


----------

